

New micro startups geared to revenues in recession - fjabre
http://www.reuters.com/article/deborahCohen/idUSTRE57K50620090825

======
fjabre
_"I see a lot of companies here today that are more an application than a
company," said Ted Driscoll of Claremont Creek Ventures. 'They are not
something that would scale for ventures.'_

Interesting trend. Maybe they all watched DHH's video on not trying to be the
next Facebook or Twitter. =)

